# Terza edizione di Spit. Dal 5 Ottobre alle 23 su Mtv.



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2014)

Da domani 5 Ottobre ritorna Spit , una delle trasmissioni di punta di Mtv. Marracash sempre in conduzione, la scorsa edizione è stata vinta da Shade. I giudici saranno Max Brigante, Gue Pequeno e Emis Killa. Tra i freestyler che si sono avvicendati nelle ultime due edizioni ci sono Ensi, Moreno (passato poi anche ad Amici), Fred de Palma, Nitro e Clementino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2014)

Devo dare atto ad MTV che ha portato quello che vedevo in strada oppure in occasioni speciali come le " Tecniche perfette " in tv . 
Per il resto a parte Nitro che ha sicuramente più talento di tutti gli altri messi insieme non ho ancora visto il vero crack


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Ottobre 2014)

A me finora ha convinto a pieno solo la prima edizione,l'anno scorso il livello mi è sembrato un po' più basso,quest'anno se riuscirò a seguirlo più o meno assiduamente vedrò.


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Ottobre 2014)

era molto meglio il vecchio 2 the beat


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (7 Ottobre 2014)

Il 2 the beat rimarrà nella storia per la finale del del 2006 tra Ira e Clementino (vinta tra l'altro immeritatamente dal secondo). Di quella finale credo di sapere tutti e 19 minuti a memoria.

Comunque tra i rapper emergenti vi consiglio di seguire Luka Elfo, un mio caro amico, il quale ha vinto la selezione nazionale per arrivare ad Mtv Spit. E' molto bravo sia come singolo che in coppia (assieme ad un altro ragazzo formano i cosidetti ''Double Damage''), se vi capita andate a sentire qualche pezzo.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Ottobre 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Il 2 the beat rimarrà nella storia per la finale del del 2006 tra Ira e Clementino (vinta tra l'altro immeritatamente dal secondo). Di quella finale credo di sapere tutti e 19 minuti a memoria.
> 
> Comunque tra i rapper emergenti vi consiglio di seguire Luka Elfo, un mio caro amico, il quale ha vinto la selezione nazionale per arrivare ad Mtv Spit. E' molto bravo sia come singolo che in coppia (assieme ad un altro ragazzo formano i cosidetti ''Double Damage''), se vi capita andate a sentire qualche pezzo.



Occhio però che il freestyle è diverso dalla compisizione dei pezzi. Certo se uno è bravo è bravo, ma non è automatico il cambio.


----------



## madeinitaly (8 Ottobre 2014)

Prima puntata deludente, se gente come "Dave" fa il rapper c'è da mettersi mani nei capelli. Passaggio in finale di Nerone assolutamente scontato grandissima tecnica, però anche Blnkay non mi è dispiaciuto. Vediamo le prossime, spero in un super Fred De Palma.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (8 Ottobre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Occhio però che il freestyle è diverso dalla compisizione dei pezzi. Certo se uno è bravo è bravo, ma non è automatico il cambio.



Lo so bene, ma infatti lui è bravo in entrambe le cose. Ti consiglio di ascoltare qualche pezzo del suo nuovo album ''L'ignorapper'' o senno, come già detto sopra, qualche pezzo dei Double Damage.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Ottobre 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Lo so bene, ma infatti lui è bravo in entrambe le cose. Ti consiglio di ascoltare qualche pezzo del suo nuovo album ''L'ignorapper'' o senno, come già detto sopra, qualche pezzo dei Double Damage.



Bene. Ti faccio sapere.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Ottobre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Occhio però che il freestyle è diverso dalla compisizione dei pezzi. Certo se uno è bravo è bravo, ma non è automatico il cambio.


Concordo, Moreno (si avete capito bene) nei freestyle è tra i migliori.


----------



## Canonista (9 Ottobre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Concordo, Moreno (si avete capito bene) nei freestyle è tra i migliori.



...ti assassino adesso o aspetto che lo faccia un altro? 

Come già detto da Catanese, ascolta la finale tra Ira e Clementino (dove Ira meritava la vittoria).
In quel frangente Ira sembrava un poeta, non un rapper.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Ottobre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Concordo, Moreno (si avete capito bene) nei freestyle è tra i migliori.



Mm è bravo ma non lo metterei tra i migliori, ma è una mia opinione.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Ottobre 2014)

Canonista ha scritto:


> ...ti assassino adesso o aspetto che lo faccia un altro?
> 
> Come già detto da Catanese, ascolta la finale tra Ira e Clementino (dove Ira meritava la vittoria).
> In quel frangente Ira sembrava un poeta, non un rapper.


Ma di certo c'è un bell'abisso tra il moreno rapper e quello "freestyler".


----------



## mr.wolf (9 Ottobre 2014)

per me questa è la migliore,Mondo Marcio VS Ensi - Finale Tecniche Perfette 2003


----------



## madeinitaly (11 Ottobre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma di certo c'è un bell'abisso tra il moreno rapper e quello "freestyler".



Ma se adesso Moreno è quello che è adesso deve ringraziare solo Spit, perchè sennò nessuno se lo sarebbe mai ****** prima. Come freestyler era già conosciuto ma è sempre rimasto alle sue uscitine al tecniche perfette, poi vabè ad Amici gli è andata bene e ora si fa i soldoni. Ma come rapper fa ridere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Ottobre 2014)

Una paccottiglia commercialissima. Il rap è e deve restare roba da marciapiede, roba da Tecniche Perfette, 2theBeat, Da Bomb... dai.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una paccottiglia commercialissima. Il rap è e deve restare roba da marciapiede, roba da Tecniche Perfette, 2theBeat, Da Bomb... dai.


Concordo. Tra l'altro se molti rapper talentuosi sono peggiorati è soprattutto colpa delle major.


----------



## madeinitaly (13 Ottobre 2014)

Riguardo alla puntata di stasera, ma che fenomeno è Debbit? A parte che ha un enfasi clamorosa, a me prende tantissimo e fa divertire un sacco, punto principale secondo me del freestyle. Far andare in finale Bles secondo me è stato un errore, ma comunque non è malaccio nemmeno lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Ottobre 2014)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> per me questa è la migliore,Mondo Marcio VS Ensi - Finale Tecniche Perfette 2003



Alcune rime sono geniali :


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (16 Ottobre 2014)

madeinitaly ha scritto:


> Riguardo alla puntata di stasera, ma che fenomeno è Debbit? A parte che ha un enfasi clamorosa, a me prende tantissimo e fa divertire un sacco, punto principale secondo me del freestyle. Far andare in finale Bles secondo me è stato un errore, ma comunque non è malaccio nemmeno lui.


Ma dai, obiettivamente..Elfo è nettamente più forte di Bles, la finale sarebbe dovuta essere lui vs Debbit. Emis killa è un incompetente


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una paccottiglia commercialissima. Il rap è e deve restare roba da marciapiede, roba da Tecniche Perfette, 2theBeat, Da Bomb... dai.



Ti assicuro che le altre edizioni erano fatte meglio. Forse semplicemente quelli nuovi non sono all'altezza.



madeinitaly ha scritto:


> Riguardo alla puntata di stasera, ma che fenomeno è Debbit? A parte che ha un enfasi clamorosa, a me prende tantissimo e fa divertire un sacco, punto principale secondo me del freestyle. Far andare in finale Bles secondo me è stato un errore, ma comunque non è malaccio nemmeno lui.



E' piaciuto anche a me.


----------



## madeinitaly (16 Ottobre 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Ma dai, obiettivamente..Elfo è nettamente più forte di Bles, la finale sarebbe dovuta essere lui vs Debbit. Emis killa è un incompetente



Elfo faceva ridere, fattela na risata...era talmente serio e sicuro di sè che si sentiva Eminem in persona.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (17 Ottobre 2014)

madeinitaly ha scritto:


> Elfo faceva ridere, fattela na risata...era talmente serio e sicuro di sè che si sentiva Eminem in persona.



Che fosse troppo serio è vero, gliel ho anche detto di persona..ma era semplicemente concentrato per cercare di dare il meglio, non bisogna per forza sbraitare per vincere. Secondo te tecnicamente Bles è più bravo di lui? Considerando metrica e flow


----------



## madeinitaly (17 Ottobre 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Che fosse troppo serio è vero, gliel ho anche detto di persona..ma era semplicemente concentrato per cercare di dare il meglio, non bisogna per forza sbraitare per vincere. Secondo te tecnicamente Bles è più bravo di lui? Considerando metrica e flow



No, anzi. Secondo me Bles non ha affatto meritato di andare in finale, poi vabè chissà quanto ha sborsato per andarci


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (17 Ottobre 2014)

madeinitaly ha scritto:


> No, anzi. Secondo me Bles non ha affatto meritato di andare in finale, poi vabè chissà quanto ha sborsato per andarci



Clamoroso, Debbit e Elfo gli sono 10 spanne sopra. Però quando in giuria hai uno come Emis Killa, è facile attendersi ste cose..


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Ottobre 2014)

Io avrei fatto vincere Bles onestamente. Un'edizione non memorabile comunque.


----------



## mr.wolf (27 Ottobre 2014)




----------

